# Outdoor Cat problem



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Apologies if this is not the right forum. 

There's a cat that likes to crap on the mulch in our fenced in yard. Puppy likes to visit said area and snack. Area is too large to create a barrier. I know it's normal but ugh...

What is the best deterrent to keep cats away? If it keeps puppy out of the mulch also-all the better. 


Eyeing a bottle of wolf urine on amazon rn.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you for asking that question! We have almost the same problem. Our dog and cats have access to the same fenced in back yard, and the cats prefer to do their business outside instead of in their litter boxes, which are always clean. Our dog will sniff, dig up and eat cat poop. There are supplements that discourage dogs from eating their own poop, but I have not found one that discourages a dog from eating cat poop. We have tried various nutritional supplements in case a dietary deficiency was involved, and we have asked our vet. Other than that, our dog is absolutely wonderful and perfect!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

What was the question?


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

BuddyBigDog said:


> Thank you for asking that question! We have almost the same problem. Our dog and cats have access to the same fenced in back yard, and the cats prefer to do their business outside instead of in their litter boxes, which are always clean. Our dog will sniff, dig up and eat cat poop. There are supplements that discourage dogs from eating their own poop, but I have not found one that discourages a dog from eating cat poop. We have tried various nutritional supplements in case a dietary deficiency was involved, and we have asked our vet. Other than that, our dog is absolutely wonderful and perfect!


Wow Did not realize that cats preferred the outside to their own litter box. It's not fun to be on poop patrol.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

SRW said:


> View attachment 882172
> 
> What was the question?


Ha. These cats even taunt the rottie in my neighbors' yard. They fear nothing.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

There are some suggestions here, as well as quite a few products online that are advertised as cat repellents. No idea if anyone of them work, but if you find something that does, please do come back and tell us!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just throwing this out there... 

This is my sister's cat who got away from a petsitter and was missing for 8 months.

My sister and her family were getting ready to move a 18 hour drive away and unfortunately were forced to go despite searching unsuccessfully for this cat for 2 of those 8 months.

My sister never gave up hope and kept posting her cat's picture and requests on different online boards - so much that people were flagging her posts for spamming.... >.< And she kept in contact with all the cat rescues in the area.

8 months later a family posted a picture of a cat who they said was getting into their yard, catching rats - and leaving half eaten carcasses in the kids playground area.

Because everyone was still keeping an eye out for my sister's cat - they recognized her from the picture... and got a message to my sister. 

A cat rescue person trapped the cat and got her chip checked - and confirmed it was my sister's cat. 

Long story short... my sister's cat is back home with her family. She is very much an indoor cat who especially loves her young charges - she sleeps in my baby niece's bed and follows them around like a puppy.

So rather than shoot a stray cat.... maybe keep in mind it could be somebody's pet.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> So rather than shoot a stray cat.... maybe keep in mind it could be somebody's pet.


Where I live the biggest risk, by far, for a cat, or a small dog, is being lunch for a coyote or an eagle. 
Just recently I heard about an owl attacking a lab puppy right outside the owners house, the pup lost an eye.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Please don't try to get rid of it!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Please don't try to get rid of it!


I try to repell the stray cats around here as they love to poop under my lilac bushes and sleep under my deck. They are strays and Don't look the best. My dog loves to snack on their feces. They killed the baby hummingbirds in a nest and taunt my dog.
We don't shoot them but don't like them hanging around.
If we take them In they will be put down and are too wild to catch anyway. 
Last year I was able to keep them away pretty easily.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> Where I live the biggest risk, by far, for a cat, or a small dog, is being lunch for a coyote or an eagle.
> Just recently I heard about an owl attacking a lab puppy right outside the owners house, the pup lost an eye.


yep same for my sisters cat - you have wolves and bears pretty common outside the base


----------

